# Noisey Clutch Bearing



## stcwll (Dec 5, 2007)

HAve a 92 4Runner with a noisey clutch.I too it to the garage to get an estimate, they want $1200 to replace the clutch bearing. I cant afford to fix this at the moment. Whats the worst that could happen if I keep driving it. Its only noisey when I coast in gear.


Thanks


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*stc,*

*do you mean the "throwout bearing"? does it make noise only or most the time when you depress the clutch? if so, its the throwout bearing. the worst that can happen, is the bearing could seize, and do alot of damage to the fingers on the pressure plate, rendering the vehicle undrivable. usually if the throwout bearing is going bad, its time for a new clutch assembly. this includes the throwout bearing, clutch disc, and pressure plate, and maybe having the flywheel cut. if you really must use the vehicle, try to use the clutch as little as possible. do your coasting in neutral, not in gear with the clutch in the $1200. you were quoted, sounds like its for the replacment of the whole clutch assembly...bob*


----------



## stcwll (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, actually I think it might be the pilot bearing now. There's a constant hum when in gear and very noisy when coasting in gear. The noise goes away in neutral.


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*stc,*

*actually, it sounds like it could be a bearing "in" the tranny, or the tranny is low or almost out of gear oil. if the noise stops in neutral, thats because in neutral, the input shaft of the tranny is not engadged with any other gears in the tranny, when you put it in gear, the input shafts is engadged with the gears, thus spinning the gears, making the noise. does it do it in all gears? or just one or two? and which ones...bob*


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

stcwll said:


> ...they want $1200...Whats the worst that could happen if I keep driving it...


Nothing that 1200 bucks won't cure
Cripes a rebuilt tranny should be 1200 bucks...installed


----------



## jren (Jan 2, 2008)

wondering what you ever did to solve this one.

a pilot bearing will only hum when the clutch is pushed in.

a throw out bearing noise can go away when light pressure is applied to the pedal.

if its your throw out beaing like mentioned above it could sieze up but not typicaly. usually it will get worse and could last a long time...but could last only a day?

either way $1200 is WAY too much for a clutch job in a toyota 4runner. go to a clutch specialty shop. should be more like the $500 range or less


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*jren,*
*yes, a bad throwout bearing will quiet down some with light pressure on the clutch pedal, but if its really bad, you will be able to feel the bearing grinding thru the clutch pedal when depressed. either way, sounds like he needs a complete clutch job, and $1200, does sound steep. $500-$700 sounds more in the ballpark...bob*


----------

